# صور نادرة للبابا تواضروس الثاني



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*صور نادرة للبابا تواضروس الثاني*​ 

منذ نعومة أظافرة.. عمل البابا تواضروس خادمًا بكنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بدمنهور، وبين أحواشها ومكتبتها قضي سنوات طفولته ثم انتقل بعد التحاقه بالفرقة الأولي من كلية الصيدلية ليتتلمذ علي يد نيافة الأنبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة ومطروح والخمس مدن. 

وخلال مسيرة حياته اشتهر بتواضعه، وثقافته الواسعة، وحبه للأطفال، وتعرض "بوابة الأهرام" فيما يلي عددًا من الصور النادر للبابا تواضروس خلال مراحل عمره المختلفة. 

صورة البابا تواضروس داخل كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل، الأب ميخائيل راعي الكنيسة يجلس مخاطبًا خدام الكنيسة في عيد رسامة الأنبا باخوميوس.













صورة البابا تواضروس أثناء رسم أسقفا عاما علي الإبراشية في الكاتدرائية بالعباسية وعلي يمينه الأنبا باخوميوس وعلي يساره الأنبا صرابامون رئيس دير الأنبا بيشوي








صورة البابا شنودة الثالث أثناء رسم تواضروس أسقفا داخل كاتدرائية العباسية.










صورة خلال دورات إعداد خدام للإبراشية بالبحيرة بكاتدرائية بدمنهور.








صورة مع خدام كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بدمنهور في السبعينيات.










صورة البابا تواضروس مع أحد الأباء.











صورة خلال آخر كلمة له بمطرانية دمنهور. 








يوم رسامة الأنبا تواضرس.










يستمع إلى أستاذه الأنبا باخوميوس.












في شبابه اثناء فترة رهبنته بدير الأنبا بيشوي.










في صباه أثناء إحدى دورات خدام الكنيسة.












وسط حشود المهنئين بدير الأنبا بيشوي مساء اليوم.











يستقل السيارة وسط حشود من محبيه.










يستقبل تهاني الأساقفة.










يصافح المهندس مختار الحملاوي محافظ البحيرة.










يؤدي الصلاة أمام المذبح.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الرب يحفظه ويساعده ويوفقه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ميرسي كتييييييييييير للصور الجميله دي
ربنا يخليه لينا
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## marcelino (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ثانكس على الصور الحلوة​


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2012)

* جميل جدا
شكرا
يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مبارك علينا

مشكووور


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يحفظه ويساعده ويوفقه



أمين يارب


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي كتييييييييييير للصور الجميله دي
> 
> ربنا يخليه لينا
> ربنا يباركك​


 

شكرا ليكى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

